# Greta's Picture Thread



## Greta (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Now that I have learned to post pictures, I will probably be posting tons of them, 
so why not give them a thread of their own? It probably will include pics of me, my family, my buns, and my chickens. I most likely will also add bits of info about my life, such as the latest nasty prank by one of my truly evil little siblings...


----------



## Greta (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Greta (Feb 5, 2006)

Just had to post this one! It was taken around Christmas (note lights in trees), and about an hour after they should have been in bed. Out for a midnight stroll, are we gals?


----------



## Greta (Feb 14, 2006)

This is my little sister's bun... Yes, the one that sprays me with pee nono bad bunny!). I know, I know, it's the same as my avatar, but you can see his face better in the big version!


----------



## Greta (Feb 14, 2006)

I just love the sunsets here!!


----------



## Greta (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey.... Anyone wanna see my attempts at photography? some actually turned out OK... Let me know!


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 14, 2006)

Nicepictures! Happy Valentine's Day :hug1

~*AnNa*~


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 14, 2006)

This face needs a kiss :kiss:. Lovely sunset pic with the red clouds!

Jan


----------



## Greta (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks! 

more bunny pics coming soon!

Greta


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 14, 2006)

:goodjob

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 14, 2006)

Great photos! :colors:

Peg


----------



## Greta (Feb 20, 2006)

My boy, Benjamin...


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 20, 2006)

What a cutie. I love his colouring!

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 20, 2006)

soooo cute!


----------



## Greta (Feb 21, 2006)

This face was made for kissin'!! (he was trying to eat the briquets for the barbeque... :nono bad bun)


----------



## Greta (Feb 21, 2006)

His opinion of the new (expensive) treats I got him? see below... *sigh*


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 21, 2006)

Aw! what types of bunnies are those? Especially benjamin, what a sweetheart!!!


----------



## Greta (Feb 23, 2006)

Nessa- They're mutts (father and son, actually **accidental pregnancy= cute brown-and-white bun!**) netherland dwarf/ standard rex, possibly... :dunno


One of the reasons I love winter- mushrooms! here's the latest mushroom picture


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 23, 2006)

Greta- they are so adorable! You know, I think they might possibly be like, dwarf/lop mixes....cause the feet, the faces...totally resemble a lop...and the ears look like a combination between dwarf ears and mini lop ears...Here's a pic of your bun and one of mine...compare the nose/mouth and the shape of face!

what do you think?? 










-Vanessa


----------



## Greta (Feb 23, 2006)

You're right! they DO look similar! Come to think of it, their mommy was a dwarf, and a sort-of-lop (ears sometimes down, sometimes up, and sometimes one up one down...) So that would make sense! More pics of them soon...


----------



## Greta (Feb 23, 2006)

This was taken this afternoon (it's nice and warm out)... ah! soo comfy!


----------



## Greta (Mar 1, 2006)

My folks and I went to the snow for the weekend. This was the view from our cabin...


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 1, 2006)

He is very cute! I love his coloring on him!! Your other bunny is adorable also with that cute face !!


----------



## Greta (Mar 7, 2006)

Yup. It's spring! the Slink Pods are blooming and the air is permeated with the smell of wet dog. Yeeccch!:yuck (the flowers are so pretty, but they're pollinated by flies. go figure...). 
aaand... my birthday's in three weeks! yeeeah! :bunnydance:arty:


----------



## Greta (Mar 7, 2006)

oh and here's another one of my sunset pictures ***for those of you who haven't figured out yet, I have a sunset obsession...*** I took it while in the car, whizzing along at 60mph on highway 680 in San Jose. Funny... the other sunset pic I posted here was taken in the car, too... Hmmm... I'm seeing a pattern here!


----------



## Greta (Mar 12, 2006)

me again... here's my smallest chicken, Nicole (6-inch long legs, 3 1/2-inch long body )


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2006)

*Greta wrote: *


> meagain... here's my smallest chicken, Nicole (6-inch long legs, 31/2-inch long body )


Wow - I used to have a chicken (2 actually) but they looked nothinglike that! One of mine was an "attack chicken". Shewould hearcar pull in the yard and come running around theside of the house to attack people as they got out of thecar. It wasn't funny at the time - but I think about it nowand I think it was great!

Peg


----------



## Greta (Mar 12, 2006)

I had a rooster like that for awhile... go in togather eggs... bend over...WHACK!! a feathered bomb attacksthe rivets of your jeans. Not all my chickens look like that, either.I'll post some pics of my others soon. tomorrow, probably...


----------



## Greta (Mar 13, 2006)

OK, here are some chicken pics!




This is Fred, my Partridge Wyandotte Rooster...




And this is Abby, my Black Orpington hen (her face isn't that pale. it just showed up like that)





just who happened to be on the outside perch at the moment...
Left-to-right: Zelda, Maria, Baby, Gwen, and Ruby


----------



## Greta (Mar 13, 2006)

Just HAD to post these!




Butterscotch. He was turning around to sniff me from a different angle *sigh*




and he's spinning around for another shot... (FFSSHT!! :banghead :censored2 I hate it when he does that!)


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hes so cute!! Look at the tip on his back... Like a pointer!!


----------



## Greta (Mar 16, 2006)

Here's me and my beloved shomanship hen, Kaitlyn, at our last show (where we won 1st place together!)


----------



## Greta (Mar 18, 2006)

Ready or not, here they come! ...my latest photos of flowers.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow gorgeous pictures of those flowers!! I love the pink in them!!


----------



## Greta (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are more! ...you are now condemned to looking at all my pictures! Mwa ha ha! :humour


----------



## naturestee (Mar 19, 2006)

Lovely photos!

I want spring!:tantrum:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 19, 2006)

I WANTWINTER:growl::tantrum::bangheadI dont think it will ever comeor ever get here!! Though it is raining today so maybe we are gettingthe Fall weather!!


----------



## Greta (Mar 19, 2006)

The weather's been soo strange this winter!January was warm and sunny (In the 70s and 80s) then last week itsnowed here. First time it's happened in the whole time I've lived here(all my life). Now it's a mixture of rain and sunny spring-y weather.Go figure!:dunno


----------



## Greta (Mar 20, 2006)

Weather update: today it's either pouring rain or sunny. What can ya do? 
It's days like this that make me feel...:yawn


----------



## Lissa (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiful animals! Fantastic photos!


----------



## Greta (May 1, 2006)

Oops! double post! :crash


----------



## Greta (May 1, 2006)

Alrighty. More bunny pictures! Todaywas sunny and warm, so I made the buns a temporary pen outside so theycould dig in the dirt. I naturally took lots of photos, too!


Here's Benjamin exploring...









...and here he is digging a hole. It was sooo deep! a whopping 1/2 inch! 








Ah, but royalty must stay clean!
















Next, he took a look at his surroundings...








.....And all the time, Benjamin's friend, Butterscotch, was watching. Poor guy! he looks so sad!


----------



## jordiwes (May 1, 2006)

Babies! I would love to see a head on shot of Benjamin.

What breed are they? They are adorable!


----------



## Greta (May 4, 2006)

I do have a head-shot of him... I'm going to putit into my avatar, rotating with the current one. I'll also post it atit's normal size sometime soon... As for their breed, I'm not exactlysure. Benjamin is Butterscotch's dad, and I had his dad,RIP... I think they're Netherland Dwarf/Standard Rex, but I'mnot 100% certain.


----------



## Greta (May 5, 2006)

I've had such a cool weekend so far! I'mvisiting my Granny, and we have been doing all kinds of fun stuff.Yesterday we went shopping *whee!*, then went to a concert. It was oneof the best fiddle concerts I've ever been to. She plays celtic/capebreton things, but she had a band with her, which makes celtic soundreally cool. Now I want a band to play with me! (just kidding!). Today,we're going to an art gallery type place and some other stuff I can'tthink of right now. Tomorrow we'll go yard sale-ing, then who knowswhat else! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Greta (May 20, 2006)

As promised, here is the head shot of Benjamin.Ain't he cute?!? Still working on the avatar... It'll be up soon guys!scout's honor!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Greta, 

We haven't seen some pics from you in a while!

I found a benjamin look a like:






A breeder here is trying to get red hollands and is breeding hollands with thriantas.

We'd love some pics of your handsome hunks!


----------



## missyscove (May 1, 2007)

I'm just looking at this for the first time. Beautiful pictures, beautiful bunnies!

You really need to update.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> I'm just looking at this for the first time.Beautiful pictures, beautiful bunnies!
> 
> You really need to update.


:yeahthat


----------

